# Thursday Night at Barasti



## adam22 (Mar 1, 2011)

Hi guys, 

A bunch of us newbies are arranging a night out on Thursday at Barasti. We have all only been here for a few weeks and want to meet like-minded people who like to have a laugh! So if you are interested then let us now or contact LittleLaura, Britpack or myself direct. Looking forward to it! :clap2:


----------



## android (Dec 11, 2010)

me, me , me, will be there


----------



## adam22 (Mar 1, 2011)

android said:


> me, me , me, will be there


Excelent look forward to seeing you!


----------



## BlySky (Feb 21, 2011)

adam22 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> A bunch of us newbies are arranging a night out on Thursday at Barasti. We have all only been here for a few weeks and want to meet like-minded people who like to have a laugh! So if you are interested then let us now or contact LittleLaura, Britpack or myself direct. Looking forward to it! :clap2:


Hay sounds good just what I was looking for .... Would love to met some new peopl I am new in Dubai and bored to hellllll !!! I mean it.... what time is the meet up ???


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Happy Hour?


----------



## littleLaura (Feb 26, 2011)

Think I may just have to turn up as sounds like it may be the best night of the year so far. (untill the next one!!!)

Are we gonna meet up at 8 then? when's happy hour?


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

HH is usually 6-8 ... I'm sure what is it @ Barasti's tho ...


----------



## adam22 (Mar 1, 2011)

Saint Ari said:


> HH is usually 6-8 ... I'm sure what is it @ Barasti's tho ...


No idea about happy hour at barasti....anyone out there got any info?! Totally pumped bout this and also can I ask anyone out there to invite any newbies they know. I am sure all expats in Dubai have felt a little daunted when they first moved here (as I am at the mo)...this is all about meeting new people and making the move that much more comfortable. Cheers


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

hey guys... HH: 5.00pm to 7.00pm - Saturday to Thursday 30% Off Regular beverages

i might join u guys if u stay around after 11...


----------



## littleLaura (Feb 26, 2011)

ipshi said:


> hey guys... HH: 5.00pm to 7.00pm - Saturday to Thursday 30% Off Regular beverages
> 
> i might join u guys if u stay around after 11...


Am sure we will stay around, or if not we'l be somewhere, if ya like, send me yr no and i'll give ya a heads up!

L


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

I might be in. I got to find Barasti, though.


----------



## littleLaura (Feb 26, 2011)

indoMLA said:


> I might be in. I got to find Barasti, though.


you'l find it. taxi job.


----------



## Richdubai (Nov 13, 2010)

Hey, I've been here for 5 weeks now, I'd be up for Barasti but I have work the next day!

Can someone send me their number? ta


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

So, is this on for HH or latter in the evening?


----------



## littleLaura (Feb 26, 2011)

Hey all,

Lets say Barasti at 8 as that was the original plan, anyone who can't make it then, just come along laters. Should be a good night!


----------



## Bon Bon (Dec 18, 2010)

Wish I could join too,but Im outta dubai till sunday night.
Let me know if anyplans for next thursday ,would be interested to carry on with nice gathering


----------



## adam22 (Mar 1, 2011)

Bon Bon said:


> Wish I could join too,but Im outta dubai till sunday night.
> Let me know if anyplans for next thursday ,would be interested to carry on with nice gathering


Hi Bon Bon, Yeah we were thinking about making this a regular thing every thursday or a couple of thursdays a month. It is a great way for newcomers to meet new people and even for people who aren't new to Dubai but fancy making new friends. We will definitely let you know.

For everyone else who is interested...just to clarify:

BARASTI @ 8pm on Thursday....be there or be square! Invite friends too, the more the merrier! 

Adam


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

Adam -- there is a regular Thursday drinks night organised by one or more of the expat group... its been a little infrequent lately because the main organisers are caught up... but i'm pretty sure they'll have it up and running soon.

Maybe you'll join us sometime?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Where have all the regulars gone? They have had thursdays night meetings pretty much for most of the last six months.... odd


----------



## Bon Bon (Dec 18, 2010)

Thnx Adam for your concern.looking forward to meeting u up


----------



## who_abu (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi Adam,

Cheers for organising.

I heard it's quite a big place, how do I identify you guys?


----------



## gass (Feb 24, 2011)

Hey guys,

Great idea ! I arrived a few weeks ago an I'm bored as hell. I'll probably arrive later though, around 9.

See u guys !!


----------



## JonStewart87 (Jul 21, 2010)

Been here 6 months, finally going to rejoin this forum!!!

Seems a good idea, bit over Barasti recently but it should be fun! I'll be there after 11


----------



## JonStewart87 (Jul 21, 2010)

Been here 6 months, finally going to rejoin this forum!!!

Seems a good idea, bit over Barasti recently but it should be fun! I'll be there after 11


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

I'm gonna go as long as I don't get held up in Abu Dhabi.


----------



## malky (Jan 8, 2011)

Hi Adam, I'd like to make one of these nights before leaving Dubai. How do I spot the group?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

It is best to pm the organizer to get a cell phone number prior to the event. 

Not being funny but if it past the time (and it may be at this point), just walk around saying are you the expat forum group  All else, you will meet a diverse group of new friends.


----------



## Onerahi27 (Nov 14, 2009)

i'll be there, my work is having some sort of afternoon thing there from 2-4. hopefully involves alcohol..........hopefully i last


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Ooops.. thought today was thursday. Hahaha... was trying to hurry my work week along. 

Pm Expat Forum For Expats, For Moving Overseas And For Jobs Abroad - View Profile: adam22 for a cell phone number.


----------



## britpack (Jan 31, 2011)

Jynxgirl said:


> Ooops.. thought today was thursday. Hahaha... was trying to hurry my work week along.
> 
> Pm Expat Forum For Expats, For Moving Overseas And For Jobs Abroad - View Profile: adam22 for a cell phone number.


A very good evening chaps, I hope you are all well. 

I am very much looking forward to drinks tomo and meeting some new faces. 
Every1 is more than welcome, we have a few peeps attending now so should be a hoot.

For those that will be attending, as an organiser, coupld you please send me a PM with your mob num and I wll be able to contact each of you with details and updates for tomorrows and upcoming events. Makes it all a little easier..

Speak soon folks...


----------



## bradley619 (Feb 6, 2011)

Sweet! We are in! When i say we i believe i speak for the regulars.. (If i can call myself that now..)

We generally meet at 9.. That way we can party till late, coz generally things only start moving about after 9 or 10 here in doobia..

But you are the host, so post it and lets see what everyone has to say! 

Gna be good to meet you guys, Ive met some awesome ppl through this thursday nyt outings!!


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

Jynxgirl said:


> Where have all the regulars gone? They have had thursdays night meetings pretty much for most of the last six months.... odd


We have been at work. Working and working some more. 
Hopefully next week things will go back to " normal" and we will be able to start back up again.... 

Have fun at Barnasty tomorrow. I'll be having an early one as I will be working right through the weekend.


----------



## lookingforsmth (Nov 23, 2010)

i'm in.. with a couple of friends.. ))


----------



## adam22 (Mar 1, 2011)

Hi guys, looks like this is going to be quite a big event...at the moment around 25/30 people but this is likely to grow. For those of you wanting a phone number then message either me, Britpack or LittleLaura and we will give you a number to call when you arrive. Also, for those who have facebook add me. type in [email protected] and add me...I tend to use facebook a lot so will be a good way to contact eachother.

Be great to meet all you guys!

Thanks



littleLaura said:


> Am sure we will stay around, or if not we'l be somewhere, if ya like, send me yr no and i'll give ya a heads up!
> 
> L


----------



## bradley619 (Feb 6, 2011)

adam22 said:


> Hi guys, looks like this is going to be quite a big event...at the moment around 25/30 people but this is likely to grow. For those of you wanting a phone number then message either me, Britpack or LittleLaura and we will give you a number to call when you arrive. Also, for those who have facebook add me. type in [email protected] and add me...I tend to use facebook a lot so will be a good way to contact eachother.
> 
> Be great to meet all you guys!
> 
> Thanks


I wonder if you should call and get a reserved area..


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Didn't think you could reserve something in that place?


----------



## littleLaura (Feb 26, 2011)

i was thinking that! does soemone wanna put them selves forward to do that? as im just of to work now. or email me details and i'l do it when i get back.

Looking forwad to it!!!!

L


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

britpack said:


> A very good evening chaps, I hope you are all well.
> 
> I am very much looking forward to drinks tomo and meeting some new faces.
> Every1 is more than welcome, we have a few peeps attending now so should be a hoot.
> ...


Hey Boss, I sent you a PM. I don't think I have been to this place before, but am assuming the taxi cabs can find this place with no issue, correct?

Also, is there a dress code for this place or can one just wear casual gear (jeans, polo, and sneakers)?


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

It's a beach bar, you can wear shorts and flip flops if you want. It's at Le Meridien Mina Seyahi hotel near the Marina, most drivers will know Barasti though.


----------



## lookingforsmth (Nov 23, 2010)

btw, does everybody know that the entrance today is 100 aed.? unless you enter before 9pm I think


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Isn't that just for the downstairs part? Usually if there's a concert/DJ on downstairs, they leave the main bit free, just means it'll be even more crowded.


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Since y'all wont be @ Barasti til 8 .... we're gonna check out the The Hub (Sofitel @ JBR) for HH ... and "try" and catch up later ... so if anyone wanna have an early start ...


----------



## Amame (Jan 11, 2011)

lookingforsmth said:


> btw, does everybody know that the entrance today is 100 aed.? unless you enter before 9pm I think


Usually it's free before 11 pm on Thursday night. Is there something special tonight? Why is it 9 pm??


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Looks like our Kazakh friend is correct, 100 Dhs after 9pm, 50 Dhs before 9pm for men and free for ladies. Fierce Angel is on apparently. No idea who or what that is.


----------



## R666 (Feb 23, 2011)

Hey, Count me in!!!!!!! BARASTI ! Its been a while since i been there....

see you there at 9isshhh..
till then...

hope your stack up enough of drinks before happy hour closes....


----------



## Barry2010 (Dec 21, 2010)

*Tonight*

Hi someone send my their contact details for tonight at Barasti...dont want to walk around wondering who is from the forum.
Cheers


----------



## S.Bee (Mar 13, 2011)

how did it go ? 
how about we make meeting on thursday ?


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

littleLaura said:


> Think I may just have to turn up as sounds like it may be the best night of the year so far. (untill the next one!!!)
> 
> Are we gonna meet up at 8 then? when's happy hour?


Are you the same Laura that hung out with us at the bar at Hilton on the beach? Bradley was sitting next to you... or different Laura?


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

ipshi said:


> Adam -- there is a regular Thursday drinks night organised by one or more of the expat group... its been a little infrequent lately because the main organisers are caught up... but i'm pretty sure they'll have it up and running soon.
> 
> Maybe you'll join us sometime?


I second that. Im all for new people organizing but lets not forget the core members that keep this community going both online and off. Hats off to Marcel and Yoga Girl....and many others that have kept it going for over 6 months now every single Thursday.  

That being said, Ill see you fools on Thursday! Booya!

FYI - Barasti is 100 AED after 9pm now, as they are booking live acts or whatever.


----------



## littleLaura (Feb 26, 2011)

Nightshadow said:


> Are you the same Laura that hung out with us at the bar at Hilton on the beach? Bradley was sitting next to you... or different Laura?


That would be me!!!


----------



## littleLaura (Feb 26, 2011)

'Thurday night at Barasti' as it has been dubbed, turned out to be a really ace night and met a lot of cool people. Alot of us now meet up regularly, but it would be good to organise another one for all the new ppl that were not around at the first, so i vote doing it first thursday of every month,??thoughts? if we get half the amount of people again, it will be huge, especially if it keeps growing....? ppl?


----------



## Dimo (Mar 10, 2011)

littleLaura said:


> 'Thurday night at Barasti' as it has been dubbed, turned out to be a really ace night and met a lot of cool people. Alot of us now meet up regularly, but it would be good to organise another one for all the new ppl that were not around at the first, so i vote doing it first thursday of every month,??thoughts? if we get half the amount of people again, it will be huge, especially if it keeps growing....? ppl?


I am in


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

littleLaura said:


> That would be me!!!


Ah coolness. Will see ya on Thursday then. Add me to facebook if you get a chance.


----------



## S.Bee (Mar 13, 2011)

littleLaura said:


> 'Thurday night at Barasti' as it has been dubbed, turned out to be a really ace night and met a lot of cool people. Alot of us now meet up regularly, but it would be good to organise another one for all the new ppl that were not around at the first, so i vote doing it first thursday of every month,??thoughts? if we get half the amount of people again, it will be huge, especially if it keeps growing....? ppl?


Awesome im in too i also posted on the other thread the main introduce ur self .... about meeting tomorrow in barasti at 8


----------



## Dubai_NewKid (Feb 17, 2011)

hey tomorrow is my last nite in dubai, before i go back to India and decide if i wanna come back to Dubai to work here.....
I havent got a chance to go to Barasti, it would be great to be able to........let me know if there's room for one more! ALso what is the dress code like?
Im not a formal dresser! Also if someone could send me their number to coordinate that wud b great!
Cheers


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

Maybe start a new thread with the date and details as this is an old thread (from last week) and people might be confused?


----------



## adam22 (Mar 1, 2011)

*Party!*

Whats up guys.

OK so basically a large group of us have this thursday night barasti thing going on....it is so much fun and great way to meet people.

So the deal for tomorrow is this: A bunch of us will be at barasti hopefully at around 9 to get free entry. Anybody who wants to come is more than welcome just private message me and i will give you my number so we can hook up when we are there. 

The last time we did this about 30 people showed up so its a big deal...

Be there or be square

looking forward to meeting you!


----------



## littleLaura (Feb 26, 2011)

Nightshadow said:


> Ah coolness. Will see ya on Thursday then. Add me to facebook if you get a chance.


message me your email and i'l find ya? or are you on bradleys? x


----------



## BeBrave_2011 (Mar 9, 2011)

adam22 said:


> Whats up guys.
> 
> OK so basically a large group of us have this thursday night barasti thing going on....it is so much fun and great way to meet people.
> 
> ...


Hi Mate

Tomorrow night sounds good.

Send me your contact number and we shall catch up tomorrow night.

If possible send me a text so I get your number cause im having issues accesing my private msg's on this forum from my laptop - /removed

Cheers


----------



## Dubai_NewKid (Feb 17, 2011)

is anyone coming from SZR? Im near emirates towers.....we can coordinate! letme know.
cheers


----------



## Dimo (Mar 10, 2011)

How will I know you all??????????


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

What normally happens, is each week a new venue is selected by someone and put up in a new thread. That person is then the designated person 'hosting' the event. All pms go thru that person (and sometimes they get a helper as well). 

Suggest a new thread is put up with date, time, location, and how to contact the event host.

And there is life outside of the marina.... Good to spread the fun around a bit.


----------



## adam22 (Mar 1, 2011)

Dimo said:


> How will I know you all??????????


Everyone who is up for Barasti, I will be a little later than 9, more like 10.


----------



## chaobella (Dec 14, 2010)

:confused2::confused2:

hmmm barasti - irish - barasti - rock bottom - barasti - sanctuary - barasti


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

Ok, I just want to throw this out there since enough people have asked me that its not a bad idea to consider. 

Its St. Patricks Day today... did anyone consider Irish Village instead of Barasti OR doing Irish Village after hanging at Barasti for a bit...? 

Two reasons come to mind: 

1. Its St. Paddys and today, everyone is Irish!! 
2. Gives people that live on the other side of Dubai a chance to hang out with our super-awesome group.  

What are your thoughts? Laura, Adam?


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Not sure it's a great idea to go to Irish Village on what will be its busiest day of the year? You'll never get served!


----------



## chaobella (Dec 14, 2010)

Gavtek said:


> Not sure it's a great idea to go to Irish Village on what will be its busiest day of the year? You'll never get served!


right.. just like last year's 

getting/ ordering a drink will be a real nightmare :boxing:


----------



## BeBrave_2011 (Mar 9, 2011)

Nightshadow said:


> Ok, I just want to throw this out there since enough people have asked me that its not a bad idea to consider.
> 
> Its St. Patricks Day today... did anyone consider Irish Village instead of Barasti OR doing Irish Village after hanging at Barasti for a bit...?
> 
> ...


I think it's a good idea, ill be keen to head out to Irish Village.

Cheers
Mehdi


----------



## fresh joiner (Mar 5, 2011)

Jynxgirl said:


> What normally happens, is each week a new venue is selected by someone and put up in a new thread. That person is then the designated person 'hosting' the event. All pms go thru that person (and sometimes they get a helper as well).
> 
> Suggest a new thread is put up with date, time, location, and how to contact the event host.
> 
> And there is life outside of the marina.... Good to spread the fun around a bit.



Hi, who is hosting the event this Thursday? I would really like to join.
Ana


----------



## bradley619 (Feb 6, 2011)

WHOOO.. Sooper excited!!


----------



## adam22 (Mar 1, 2011)

chaobella said:


> :confused2::confused2:
> 
> hmmm barasti - irish - barasti - rock bottom - barasti - sanctuary - barasti


BARASTI!!:clap2:


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

haha on a normal night Irish Village is packed, on St Paddy's? Probably won't get to the actual bar itself, just hang around near the taxi/parking area  Now I need to find my leprechaun suit!


----------



## lookingforsmth (Nov 23, 2010)

I wish I could join but have other plans already.. ))
anyway wherever you go I suggest you first check Thursday Tribal Beats at Dubai Marina Mall.
"Come and join in the drumming fun 6.30pm-9pm every Thursday evening! Bring the whole family along to the promenade to experience 'UNITY THROUGH RHYTHM' for free! With a drum for each participant - it's suitable for all ages, nationalities, and drumming skills! Look forward to seeing you there! www.dubaidrums.com"
enjoy!


----------



## chaobella (Dec 14, 2010)

may i ask what time is the meet up and any particular spot in barasti??

:clap2:


----------



## S.Bee (Mar 13, 2011)

chaobella said:


> may i ask what time is the meet up and any particular spot in barasti??
> 
> :clap2:


Well adam said he would be there at 10 but we're suppose to meet at 9 so ill be there around 9ish and j have no idea how are going to find each other so i took adams number i guess he will be sorting this out


----------



## adam22 (Mar 1, 2011)

S.Bee said:


> Well adam said he would be there at 10 but we're suppose to meet at 9 so ill be there around 9ish and j have no idea how are going to find each other so i took adams number i guess he will be sorting this out


For those getting there before 10 I suggest you take eachothers numbers and call when you arrive. I think we will be hanging out down on the beach when I arrive though


----------



## S.Bee (Mar 13, 2011)

adam22 said:


> For those getting there before 10 I suggest you take eachothers numbers and call when you arrive. I think we will be hanging out down on the beach when I arrive though


fine then who ever is going before 10 pm to exchange numbers


----------



## BeBrave_2011 (Mar 9, 2011)

S.Bee said:


> fine then who ever is going before 10 pm to exchange numbers


Will finally get a taste of Dubai's night life tonite cant wait!!

Should be there by 8:30 so feel free to give me a buzz - /phone removed.

Looking forward to catching up 

Cheers
Mehdi


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

What a great night. I usually absolutely dislike Barasti, not because its a bad place but because when I first arrived, its the only place we went. But anyway, last night was amazing! Great seeing all of you, looking forward to next weekend. Now if only I could find some decent corned beef hash for breakfast.


----------



## android (Dec 11, 2010)

Nightshadow said:


> What a great night. I usually absolutely dislike Barasti, not because its a bad place but because when I first arrived, its the only place we went. But anyway, last night was amazing! Great seeing all of you, looking forward to next weekend. Now if only I could find some decent corned beef hash for breakfast.


The Irish village yesterday was totally insane, yes it is was overcrowded but the band that performed was very good, I had a wonderful night.


----------



## antoska (Mar 24, 2011)

adam22 said:


> For those getting there before 10 I suggest you take eachothers numbers and call when you arrive. I think we will be hanging out down on the beach when I arrive though


apparently i need 5 posts to be able to send pm. any other options on how i can find you guys when i get there?


----------



## adam22 (Mar 1, 2011)

antoska said:


> apparently i need 5 posts to be able to send pm. any other options on how i can find you guys when i get there?


Hi Anotska, 

The plan for tonight is 9pm at 360 club. its apparently near the burj al arab and is supposed to be awesome! A whole bunch of people are going and its a great way to meet new people! Il pm you my number. 

So just to clarify, 9pm at 360!!!! yeah!!!!


----------



## antoska (Mar 24, 2011)

adam22 said:


> Hi Anotska,
> 
> The plan for tonight is 9pm at 360 club. its apparently near the burj al arab and is supposed to be awesome! A whole bunch of people are going and its a great way to meet new people! Il pm you my number.
> 
> So just to clarify, 9pm at 360!!!! yeah!!!!


thanks for the update! 360 sounds great!


----------



## gass (Feb 24, 2011)

See u there !!


----------



## hopisagudthing (Jan 31, 2011)

Hi all i am new to this forum !!

360 Sounds Grt !

Would like to join u guys !! contact details please !!


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

You need to make 5 posts and wait a while before the PM system will work, then try to PM adam22. If all else fails, just show up, many people have done so and found the group easily.


----------



## hopisagudthing (Jan 31, 2011)

thanks for help !!


----------



## hopisagudthing (Jan 31, 2011)

@MOE 78 - U gonna b there ?


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

I should be!


----------



## hopisagudthing (Jan 31, 2011)

Can u PM me where i can catch u at Burj Al A , so dat i can join rest of the group along with u. Many Thanks for help !!


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

It's not Burj Al Arab, it's at Jumeirah Beach Hotel, the place is 360. Until your PM facility is enabled, I don't think you can receive any messages.


----------



## Tess&Joakim (Jan 4, 2011)

If anyone is going please pm me your number so I can find you!

Tess


----------



## hopisagudthing (Jan 31, 2011)

Tess&Joakim said:


> If anyone is going please pm me your number so I can find you!
> 
> Tess


hi tess,

cant send PM, can u try messaging me ur details ,,hope to see ya guys,, 

cheers !!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

hopisagudthing said:


> Can u PM me where i can catch u at Burj Al A , so dat i can join rest of the group along with u. Many Thanks for help !!


Please do not use Text speak on this forum.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

You guys were too late unfortunately! It's best to check this place early Thursday at the latest to make sure you know what's happening.


----------



## hopisagudthing (Jan 31, 2011)

Veronica said:


> Please do not use Text speak on this forum.


Noted !! Thnx


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

hopisagudthing said:


> Noted !! Thnx


You're either a comedian or a massive plug.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Gavtek said:


> You're either a comedian or a massive plug.


Maybe they changed how thanks is spelled......


----------



## BlySky (Feb 21, 2011)

Tess&Joakim said:


> If anyone is going please pm me your number so I can find you!
> 
> Hay girlies what is the plan for thursday night????


----------



## Bon Bon (Dec 18, 2010)

Let me know,I wanna enjoy out this weekend.It has been more than a month drawning in workload with no mercy!


----------



## adam22 (Mar 1, 2011)

*Tonight...*

The weekend is nearly here again!

If anybody is new to Dubai or just want to meet new people then private message me. I am arranging a bit event for tonight. Great opportunity to make friends. We are all a long way from home so don't sit at home getting bored. Come out and experience this awesome city!!!!

The plan for tonight is either Zinc or Blends (at The Address Hotel) I will confirm this later.

See you guys, 

Adam


----------



## antoska (Mar 24, 2011)

apparently there is a special promotion at blends tonite..for girls at least 



> Experience the vibrant Blends lounge on Tuesday, Thursday & Friday nights, where all ladies will be treated with complimentary Cosmos from 8pm to 11pm. Our resident DJ spins the latest tunes while our mixologist blends the perfect elixirs. A destination that merges ultra-stylish décor with a vivacious ambience, Blends is the ideal place for a ladies night-out.
> Time: Every Tuesday, Thursday & Friday, 8pm to 11pm


----------



## chaobella (Dec 14, 2010)

antoska said:


> apparently there is a special promotion at blends tonite..for girls at least


I LIKEY!!!!! 

party! party! party! :clap2:


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Dammit! Girls seem to always get the freebies


----------



## lookingforsmth (Nov 23, 2010)

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...ch-30th-2011-blends-address-hotel-marina.html


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

lookingforsmth said:


> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...ch-30th-2011-blends-address-hotel-marina.html


What he said ^^ 
This is an old thread from a week or two ago so please post in the new one if youre coming out! Time to party! PM me if you need my / our info. 

Cheers guys! See ya all there


----------



## expatindubai (Apr 8, 2011)

Nightshadow said:


> What he said ^^
> This is an old thread from a week or two ago so please post in the new one if youre coming out! Time to party! PM me if you need my / our info.
> 
> Cheers guys! See ya all there


hi!

a newbie here - so far on my third week in dubai. would be great to hang out with your group and meet new friends in case there's still room for one more? 

cheers!


----------



## apexjay (Mar 27, 2011)

Hope against hope hopen... any parties tonight! Am a newbie and would love to meet up!  Please PM.


----------

